#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-02-08
<mrand> B-sides austin, next month for all you security interested guys.  I'll most likely be there.
<mrand> I'm not really a security guy (although it interests me)... I'm just there as a crash test dummy.
<mrand> for a guy that is giving a talk.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-02-07
<thebwt> everyday I'm idling
#ubuntu-us-tx 2018-02-05
<dlkeybord> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  gxegngj: thebwt jose chiluk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<dlkeybord> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ktifijila: chiluk thebwt alai ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<dlkeybord> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  soumdn: tedg fhan_ chiluk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<dlkeybord> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  rxqoihk: tedg jose fhan_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<dlkeybord> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  dnibr: manjo jose tedg ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<dlkeybord> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  rbwosut: thebwt ubuntulog2 fhan_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<dlkeybord> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  brgkdyhxpz: chiluk ubuntulog2 ariver|ERR ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<dlkeybord> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  lbhvvvrs: chiluk alai manjo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<dlkeybord> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  xsekpabdob: thebwt fhan_ jose ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
